# Is a smooth steam wand tip available?



## IceQubed (Mar 15, 2020)

I've got a modded Gaggia Classic with the Silvia (v1/v2) steam wand fitted. I'm not a huge fan of the tip on this wand as the 'step up' from the wand body to the tip accumulates milk residue that is hard to clean off (has to be chipped off with a small tool).

I would like to source a tip with a smooth 'teardrop' shape as seen on the Rocket Appartamento and many commercial machines. Is a similar part available / compatible for the Silvia ?


----------

